# Impulsive chicken owner



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

So i randomally bought these chickens the other day gathering information as i go due to them being rescues. One is missing feathers and i want to say has bugs maybe lice? But if anyone would be able to give me advice on what it could be or identify anything if picture comes out okay i greatly appreciate it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good on you giving that poor bird a decent life.

I want to say that's quills but then again it almost looks like an egg mass. If it's an egg mass then more than likely she has chicken lice. 

I went back and reread what you suggested. Seems you might do very well as a chicken owner because it looks like your suspicions were correct about the lice.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

I did go to the store purchased this dust called permectrin flies, louse,mites? So their scared n hard hold em down do full cover with it but i did dump it where it covered their entire backs mainly on that one chicken that area. Checking on them few hours they seem to have spred it all over, but i doubt under im not sure but i have them covered n dont want to try due to rain. Will i at least be able to save that one chicken in the picture? The other i can tell is dominant, healthier more spry, both are active and spry probably happier being in a backyard but still that one just looks so bad i feel so sad i cant get any vet apointment if i tried until after first week of januray.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

So like i said im learning as i go. I normally own reptiles lol....i learned chickens molt n lose feathers n now what u said about the quills....soo is it loss of feathers from picking at the lice? Im just staring at google images with the chicken and youtube videos to figure out what i have to do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Using the dust is fine. You will have to reapply it a few times because it has a short period that it's affective. Plus you want to catch any new hatches. 

If that is an egg cluster is there any way you can remove them? Maybe a pic more from the side will help with the view of what is being seen. I'd hate for you to be treating lice and it's really just quills. 

Yes, it could be from others going after the mites and eggs. I wouldn't worry to much about her if she's eating and drinking and not being bullied.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

So ill try and remove eggs. I know that area in pictures looks like dust is sitting all on it. She moved the dust all over top but that area idk looks covered in flour though where i cant see anything now


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Their both eating whatever feed store reccomended. An all pourpous feed? And i give all my animals purified water where we get waters filled. But they eat drink no problem


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you looked under her tail? That usually where lice lay their eggs. 

Either your pics are pixelated and making things look odd or my eyes are really going downhill.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Its probably my phone sucks. Their butts and tails look good. The ones back is in that picture and the healthier one has some spots more by the wing. I can tell the hen in the picture the eggs and stuff is gone from that powder. Im probably going to have friend over and grab them legit wash them inside blow dry on low heat n dust toss em back. Keep eye out. I threw fire wood ash out covered in a snow sled if they want to dust. Just seen it online


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Henry/pecky the chicken said:


> Its probably my phone sucks. Their butts and tails look good. The ones back is in that picture and the healthier one has some spots more by the wing. I can tell the hen in the picture the eggs and stuff is gone from that powder. Im probably going to have friend over and grab them legit wash them inside blow dry on low heat n dust toss em back. Keep eye out. I threw fire wood ash out covered in a snow sled if they want to dust. Just seen it online


I literally was walking up to walmart and homeless guy offered 2 chickens for 6 bucks stuffed in a duck tape cat carrier. I only know their hyrins and 24 months


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Henry/pecky the chicken said:


> I literally was walking up to walmart and homeless guy offered 2 chickens for 6 bucks stuffed in a duck tape cat carrier. I only know their hyrins and 24 months


Yea the other one has few spots under the wing is all. Reading on chickens will 2 be happy together? I read how 3 minimum but i dont want to toss another chicken in due to these sick ones and if they fight the new one idk


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I didnt see any lice eggs, unless my vision is playing tricks on me. They are usually white or off white in color and are attached to feather shafts. The best place to find them is around the vent area where it's warm and moist most of the time, as Robin mentioned.
If you see lice eggs, then you should have seen lice crawling around through feathers and fluff. Lice eggs can be removed with coconut oil. Lice are white/off white or straw in color. Mites are black or red in color and suck blood and can cause anemia, then death..

Due to the feather loss and broken feather shafts, it appears that a rooster may have been overmating your hen at her previous location. If that's the case, new feathers will regrow during molt.

In your last post, you stated the other hen has a few spots under her wing. Again, this could be from a rooster wherever the homeless person acquired the two birds.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> I didnt see any lice eggs, unless my vision is playing tricks on me. They are usually white or off white in color and are attached to feather shafts. The best place to find them is around the vent area where it's warm and moist most of the time, as Robin mentioned.
> If you see lice eggs, then you should have seen lice crawling around through feathers and fluff. Lice eggs can be removed with coconut oil. Lice are white/off white or straw in color. Mites are black or red in color and suck blood and can cause anemia, then death..
> 
> Due to the feather loss and broken feather shafts, it appears that a rooster may have been overmating your hen at her previous location. If that's the case, new feathers will regrow during molt.
> ...





dawg53 said:


> I didnt see any lice eggs, unless my vision is playing tricks on me. They are usually white or off white in color and are attached to feather shafts. The best place to find them is around the vent area where it's warm and moist most of the time, as Robin mentioned.
> If you see lice eggs, then you should have seen lice crawling around through feathers and fluff. Lice eggs can be removed with coconut oil. Lice are white/off white or straw in color. Mites are black or red in color and suck blood and can cause anemia, then death..
> 
> Due to the feather loss and broken feather shafts, it appears that a rooster may have been overmating your hen at her previous location. If that's the case, new feathers will regrow during molt.
> ...


Woow okay i didnt know roosters do that damn. Ya idk where he aquired them it was all very random and odd encounter for 12 dollars. The chickens are scared and flip out when i grab them i need extra pair of experienced hands first time messing with chickens. My boyfriend is more of a pansy and doesnt care on them so i have to wait for friend to assist. Imma keep these tweaker south sac chickens tho. If i may ask how often should i apply the dust. Any other food recommendations. I learned u cant just give them unlimited amount of food they ate and drank like crazy tho


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad you weighed in on this dawg. My eyes just could not decide if those were broken quills or not. It looks like there's little bubbles to me.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Yea i do appreciate the help, i think my phone sucks even if its new galaxy. Heres what it looks like today i think the powder is still their


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

My friend is comming by today and were going to bring chicken inside do bath and completely dry her. The one in picture for precaution. Hopefully word of mouth i can find someone at church or somewhere that has knowledge for in person opinion. I do appreciate all help everyone that came to assist. Hope everyone has blessed and very merry christmas by the way and hope to gain more knowledge from everyone here. Much love and positive vibes to all


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL The powder helped define the broken quills. When you touch her try not to touch the quills, that area can be very sensitive. It might be why she has such an issue with being handled. Same goes for the girl with the missing feathers under the wings.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Oooh darn okay, so should i hold off on the bath then until the quills are better. Will they be happy just a pair. Can i toss a chick in spring make a trio


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd appreciate it if you wouldnt use cuss words. There are young children on this site that dont need to see or read that stuff.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, hold off on the bath.

Also, you don't just toss a new bird into an established group. They will see it as an interloper and will attack it.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Dang okay i wont do the chick idea i did skim read something about that. Will they be okay as a pair? Be happy at least? Im not worried on egg production just want thim okay and happy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They have each other so they should be fine. The reason for suggesting three is that if one dies then there isn't a lone bird.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Ooh okay. Wow thats interesting i didnt read anything on that just how they like bigger groups n be in a flock. Awe thats sad tho if one passes in future and if i have a lonely hen. Has anyone introduced a new chicken before to a pair of chickens? Is that a bad idea? Should i just care for these 2 and go from here? I wouldnt introduce anything without gaining full knowledge or at all if someone suggests that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Instead of thinking one, think a bonded pair. That way at least they each have buddies they know.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Should i provide anykind of heat lamp or heat source for them in the coup im buying? It only gets 40° coldest but i didnt know if thats nessessary


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're right, it's not necessary. Remember they actually wear what we stuff coats and comforters with.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

The only thing i feel bad about. Randomly people play loud music behind my house all hours of the night with the stupid base stuff. Would it be to much disturbance for them at night? Could i possibly install a white noise machine or is that to much overthinking


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Henry/pecky the chicken said:


> The only thing i feel bad about. Randomly people play loud music behind my house all hours of the night with the stupid base stuff. Would it be to much disturbance for them at night? Could i possibly install a white noise machine or is that to much overthinking


I'm curious, what city or state do you live?
We used to live in Jacksonville, Florida. On occasion we had the same issue with neighbors around us. 
The answer to your question is that chickens adapt to their surroundings pretty much like people for the most part. 
You could talk to your neighbors and nicely ask them if they could be courteous enough to turn down their music at night.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

I live in sacramento, california, so its kinda hard to since everyone blasts the music. Its mainly because the location not neighbors. the issue is random people that established the kick it spot behind my house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, is right. You're birds will adjust to the noise. Although I have to argue the point about us humans adjusting to that noise. I certainly don't.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Yea i cant handle that specific noise and feel bad. May i please ask for someones food schedule or their exact way to feed the chickens? I was reading how they need grit and oyster shells. Very fascinating im used to dusting bugs for reptiles so this is completly new to me. Is their a peticular method on doing so? Ive just been feeding them chicken feed i got suggested by store.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens are foragers so their feed should be out full time for them to peck at. 

As to the need for oyster shells and or grit. If you're feeding a layer feed they won't need it. But if you feed an all flock without additional calcium they will need it on the side. Grit is needed if they get things that need grinding, like seeds. But if they free range at all shouldn't need the grit. 

One thing I will say because it drives me up the wall when others do this. Do not pull grass and feed it to them. Grass is fibrous and can wad up in the crop blocking it. They should be allowed to graze the grass for themselves. They know best how much to pinch off.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Yea i let them out of coop to free range but its raining at the moment i didnt know if getting feed wet was bad so i have that waterer food dish of feed. Feed them on the padio dry then they walk out pick at grass n whatever in yard


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You absolutely do not want feed to get wet. It can turn very quickly and make the birds sick.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Is it bad if im feeding them on a concrete padio if they knock the dish over and eat the feed off that? Was curious if that hurts their beeks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They might crack one but usually they know what they're doing. The negative about the feed on the concrete is that the feed can wick up any moisture pretty quickly. Make sure you sweep up any they spill everyday. That way any they spill will be fresh and they can go straight back to making a mess.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Oh wow okay i didnt think it could gain moister like that dang. Thats amazing information thankyou so much!! Could i ask for suggestions on keeping rats away. They are i feel inevitable because of neighbors fruit trees and dumpsters from near by convient store. I read about peppermint and things.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, it's like a sponge. I have one small feeder I keep having to dump because for some reason the feed is absorbing the moisture in the air. The other feeders aren't doing it so I don't know what is up with this one. 

I use an Ag mouse/rat bait when they make an appearance. There are bait stations the baits can go in that the chickens can't access. And if a rodent happens to die where they can get at it it won't kill the bird or cat or dog. There just isn't enough poison there to hurt the others.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Yea i feel i have rats of nimh over here. We have done poison and those boxes before chickens with poison n feel they let one dumb rat go in see it dies n they never touched it again. Ive coated bait with peanut butter n once they see one die they dont continue. The feed though thats crazy to discover its like a sponge. I keep main bag in kitchen n when i let them out i toss it everywhere on concrete but ill stop that now. I started with a feeder but the healthy chicken keeps dominating n pecking the other chicken away from food so i went to pouring it all over concrete/brick padio. Sweep it up random times in day to make piles. The other chicken is growing feathers back from that exposed area so i assume the other checken pecks her seeing the exposed growing feathers. I think it was feathers growing back than bugs now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can put a second feeder out. The bully would have a tough time trying to protect two of them. 

No more tossing feed out on the concrete or the ground. 

I've used the Ag baits quite successfully for years. Baits like Havoc and Tom Cat. The rodents will get bait shy after a while, that's when you switch up to a different one.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

I know we used tom cat before because of pricing and box ill try others you mentioned. I am going to buy another feeder thats smart she wouldnt be able to protect both. I stand inbetween them most as i can n so the one being bullied hangs out and follows me more. Ill probably get few more water and food feeders. She follows as i go to clean n finding worms to as i go.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

So this chicken is just meeean man. Official bully. Her name fits her personality(pecky). I got 3 feeders now, probably alot but i put out 2. Once she sees the other chicken eat she just goes back and forth pecks her away and eats does it until i feel bad and stand in between them. Their 10 feet apart should they be farther is that my error? The only thing i seem to have work today, was i took a new baking pan sheet the long flat one. I put food on that n then have feeder other side of padio. The bully seems to like baking sheet since she can stand over food and the second chicken goes to the feeder. But is that okay or will the bully chicken calm down after a while? Maybe the previous care from that homeless guy shes in survival mode? If thats a thing. Is it bad if they havent laid eggs yet? I know i havent had them long and its not spring, i was just curious if thats a health issue or thing to have caution on...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're doing fine. Sometimes some of them are just plain flat out mean girls. She might settle but there's no way to know until time goes by.

Not surprising on the lack of eggs just yet. Moving them can cause them to stop for a while. And when I looked back at the pics of the one girl, it appears she was finishing a molt. Or just going into one. See the fuzzy looking feathers? You'll see those during a molt. And her feathers are such a mess she does need to do a molt at some point.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Yeea the one chicken i thought the other day maybe shes molting. She came in the worst condition and i felt she was depressed or something. Her tail looked wet and matted and missing alot of feathers. They first imedietly went to water thats what they cared the most over food when i got them out the cat crate. I do feel bad i first had them in grage for a day until i went bought actual chicken coop thats safe secure outside then moved them to backyard and that one is doing alot better is finally sunbathing and not acting depressed in a corner in the shade. I dusted her help her feathers since she wouldnt do it like other one. The bully just rehabilitated so fast and is fat healthy beautiful feathers. This ones little slower, but adapting better. Ill go stand out in sun since she follows me and seems helped idk shes doing chicken things way more now than being depressed in a corner.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's probably a good thing you got them when you did. They might not have survived with that fool that had them.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Maaaan that guy was wierd nn troubled. The entire encounterment was truly wierd. I know walmart attracts all kinds of characters but man lol. I assume i most likely bought stolen chickens tho. My boyfriend and i still cant fathom how i went to walmart for food and things for kids but instead came back with 2 chickens in a cat crate.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There was some strange woman one time in Walmart going around asking for money from shoppers. I didn't think about it at the time but someone should have been told so she could be removed from the store.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

So today i noticed the one chicken growing feathers pooped very runny poooo...i was curious is this my fault with trial n error on how i did food on concrete since u mentioned moisture? Like some of her poo is solid i saw her poop just now but earlier it shot out liiike white water. I dont mean to be discusting i was now curious if its like intestinal thing or is that peee. Im sorry im nieve. When i read things on google i overthink it and feel its more confusing than when you describe things i ask then i feel better. I do appriciate all the help truly thankyou.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Also she doesnt have hardly any nails on her feet. Healthy one has good nails but the one growing wings looks like she has nubs as feet. And shes always standing on one leg. Leg she stands on has more nails ill say. Idk if they were clipped or something


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you've been giving them snacks like fruit it can cause them to have a loose stool. The white part in their droppings is their urine. Are they still drinking a lot of water? That will do it too.

Pic. Need some pics of the top and bottoms of both feet. There might be something going on there but without some good pics can't know for sure.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

I havent given them fruit at all or anything besides the all purpouse feed the feed and supply store. Their are i think small berries that grow on the wall their tiny blue ones idk if she went for that. But ill surely get feet pics of hers tomorrow when theirs light.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Is it bad i have only been giving them the chicken food the feed store suggested? They go around pick n eat the grass and worms n bugs in backyard. Idk why i havent tried giving them anything else but the feed stuff. Never occured to me i guess.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah ha!!! Such a mean chicken keeper.  Really treats are for our benefit in watching how much they enjoy them. Some go over the top and upset their GI tracts.

If you decide you want to do that try bright colored fruit. A watermelon rind with some meat on it. Blueberries, strawberries, tomato. I usually kept iceberg lettuce around for mine since it was easy to hand out. 

Go easy, don't let them sucker you into giving them too much. Then be ready for them to follow you around like puppies or staring in the windows wanting you to come out with more.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

I have blueberries i tossed out lol but only the sick one cared to go for them. ill get more fruit and give them as i go as treats haha thats funny tho. This is the foot of that one chicken she pullls her foot up. She runs away cant seem to grab her tho to get bottem of feet. But she has good size bubbles on the web of the feet.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Maaaaaan i hope she doesnt have bumble foot or whatever google shows. Ill be saaaad. I think im just going to take them into davis college or find vet to have peace of mind. Idk i just feel bad if their feet r messed up and if their in anykind of pain. Even if my boyfriend says its a chicken lol


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Wait so i can give them meat? Like left over meat or raw meat? Idk why i honestly didnt think they could eat meat only bugs lol dang. Curse u my ignorance on chickens lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tell your boyfriend to get over himself. And that I said it.

If you've got something local to give them a once over, that would be great. Especially considering the conditions they came out of. They can help with the possibility that they have internal parasites. Not saying they do, just that they can check. 

Something is going on with that foot. It's the bottom that will tell the tale of what is going on. 

Mealworms. They love dried mealworms. When they learn what they are. High protein level in them. I never gave any of mine meat. So don't go there. You can't know everything. It's obvious you're learning and want the best for them.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Maan i bet my uncle or aunts would know someone since they have horses and livestock. Very different but probably knows someone. If not i bet the local feed store someone would have knowledge also. I feel its probably from that cat crate cuuuz it was very nasty. I know birds poop alot but idk i felt they were just living in that crate it waaaas bad. But thats smart finding something local it never occured to me im impatient alot n choose throw money at vet with best reviews. I just like helpin things. End of the day I knew that dude was bad n birds looked bad so just said maaan ill take the sick birds since everyone else at wallmart is just ignoring u not caring on some chickens. My boyfriend tho he shuts up when i reply back with if u saw him with a sick injured dog u would of done it so whats difference on some chickens. Its still an animal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Large animal vets are more willing to look at our birds. Doesn't mean they know a whole lot but they are so much better than nothing. They can determine the internal parasites, they can start the initial treatment for bumble. They can dispense the right antibiotics if they're needed. 

People are slowly beginning to realize there's a lot more to a chicken than just feathers. They can learn their names. They do recognize their humans.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

So out of random curiosity, can a chicken be to fat? The bully chicken got suuuuuuuper fat. Both chickens have been doing muuuuch better feet checked out to be okay. The bully iether calmed down or other chicken is better where shes not picked on as much by her. One chickens feathers grown back shes still filling out her breasts. They dug a hole in my flower bed to lay down and i guess dust themselves. Was super cute


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, they can get too fat. It causes problems when they lay eggs. Buy, she may not continue to be a glutton considering the deplorable conditions you rescued her from. 

It's also funny when one tries to take over the dust hole when one is already using it.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Yea today i noticed both calmed down with the food and are eating grass and things in yard. Ive tried all sorts of vegetables and fruit but they dont seem to care at all. Their feet and feathers look way better and im already getting eggs. The feed store suggested i switch over to egg laying feed since i saw some. So one day their were 2 eggs. Now daily i get 1 egg. I was mainly curious if is it one chicken producing the daily egg im seeing or are they maybe switching off? I was curious if one chicken was unhappy and not producing eggs or maybe a random issue? The main thing i love is i bought chicken chicken perches but they still love the weight lifting machine or bench press if its called and weights on patio.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The fruit and veggies thing is because they don't know what they are. If you split a squash or cucumber in half where they can see the seeds chances are they'll check them out.

Not knowing how old the girls are makes it difficult to know why only one egg is being laid. Hatchery birds have known issues with egg laying as they become a bit older, 2 to 3 years old when things begin to go wrong. Not all but many go through it. 

It's also still Winter. Or maybe one is getting ready to molt. If you really want to know who is laying you can put two or three drops of food coloring in the vent of of them. The color will transfer to the egg if it's the one doing the laying. If its not then there will be no coloring.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Thats smart idea the food coloring. I believe the one that grew the feathers back and had most issues, is the one laying eggs. Shes usually in the laying box section i noticed recently, but im going to do the food coloring suggestion to confirm. No matter what i buy or do its funny they love my husbands weights lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, the crazy things we learn when dealing with them. I don't remember when I read that suggestion about the food coloring but it makes sense. 

I was wondering how you all were doing. I'll bet if you gave the girls a roost they'd move over to it. Hubs might not appreciate droppings all over the equipment.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

I do have those the wooden perches. Their in the coop though. Ill buy some more and have on patio. they just like that corner. They do like vegetables and fruit now. I was dumb didnt cut any open lol just threw whole cucumber on floor n now i know whhhhy. Their doing alot better. Their feathers and any injuries ive seen are healed up. They seem very social follow me around looks like they want to hop in my lap but im flinchy. I love how they like the meal worms to so they eat left over bugs from my reptiles so thats cool im not wasting anything.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Oh i guess i have to get permit for them tho and tags so ill figure that out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Henry/pecky the chicken said:


> Oh i guess i have to get permit for them tho and tags so ill figure that out.


What? Really? Are you in a city?


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Yea costs 10 bucks a bird i guess. My neighbors dont care but i looked into it just cover corners and apparently i need a permit in sacramento county.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

My grandma brought the permit conversation up. I can only have max 3 hens no roosters here and 10 dollars a bird


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

I assume the location of my home is where i need a permit. Im surrounded by farms and the FFA is at most highschools all around me. Maybe im in grey area where i have to get permit.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That makes it better than if you were in the middle of a huge suburban area. Weird on the permit though. I guess it's their way of keeping track of who's got what where.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Find out as much as you can about the permitting process.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Ima say maybe pecking order? Or dry skin maybe even some lice or mites but I would rub a little bit of vinegar on the bald spot if it’s mites or lice. It kills them right away.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Or maybe a rooster did that??


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

So i discovered one chicken is laying eggs in a bush and 3 eggs were their. I guess the roost box that is connected to the coop i bought only fits one hen. Maybe when they were smaller they could fit and why i found 2 eggs in their. Now their good size where only one hen fits in the roost box or laying box. Could i buy or put in an extra roost box somehow or just let her use the bush n get eggs later when shes done


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

But then i guess i let them out and she goes over in morning lay her eggs


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

This is the coop and pen set up i did. I let them out daily and be free in entire backyard but when sun goes down i put them in pen and they go in the house naturally once sun is down sleep. The bully i guess goes in the laying box section. Then i discovered henry goes out and to this bush lays egg in morning.








Maybe i need to change the set up.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Has anyone fed chickens hornworms? I have ones that got to big for my reptiles wanted to toss the worms to the chickens. Nothing on google says their bad but is that okay? Are their any bugs bad for chickens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's just choosing to lay outdoors. Most of the times chickens will use the same nest box no matter how many others are using it. 

You've gone all out for them. I see all sorts of things that you put in place for them. But, if you have predators the outside run is a concern so make certain they are secured every night.

I have no idea. Chickens usually know what is safe for them to eat.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Yea every night they go in to the house it locks then the chain pen around the house locks. I have solar lights around the house and flashing lights. I read something how possums n things dont like that. But nothing besides rats and birds get into backyard. I saw a cat one time, but put spikes and those metal spikes on fence so nothing could get into backyard. So far nothing but we shall see


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

We let them out of the pen in morning and i think she goes back and lays eggs right when shes released. I noticed today because i heard one making noise and went to check since their right where i sleep and can see. Thought i lost her somehow and discovered 4 eggs and her nesting. Other one probably felt alone couldnt see her or felt like talking. But ill just check the bush now lol was cute how she made her area


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's got her own ideas about works for her. If you don't have a problem with it then don't do any modifications because chances are she'll just go to her favorite spot.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Yea i have no problem with it. Was hoping that could be a solution and leave it. Whatever shes happy about im not concerned on the bush or anything they mess up. Find it humorus things they choose to go for


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

My favorite thing so far they love big flower bed


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They take their dust bathing seriously. Seeing chicks do it is hilarious. Anyway, there is a purpose. To help keep mites away or to remove any that might be there.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

When i thought they had mites i put permectrin fly and louse in coop and got wood ash out their bought some dust bath stuff the feed store suggested buuut cute they love that flower bed


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Ive also noticed the comb on top of chickens head look so much better to. They looked ashy and cracked, dried up but now alot better as well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Combs and eyes are early warning signs that things are not right. The fact yours are looking better means the girls are getting what they need to be healthier.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Ooh man really? What would be causes those look bad? Ill google. But maaan i sadly didnt think they would be something to look after. I mainly focused on other areas. Ya i noticed the bully hers is fully better. Bright clean red. Could it be a nutrient deficency on why they were messed up? I love how much science their is to animals


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Thats how the combs look now. The bully is one that has no white spots. The other is one that needed most healing in general. Looks way better but still some spots on it


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

I might move the pen so the bush she likes to lay eggs is in her pen. We let them out and she runs to her bush to lay her egg. Looks like shes running to the bathroom


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

I read on fowl pox. Could that be it on the combs? Should i get anything for it or let it be?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm thinking that's favus. If it's white and powdery looking that's what it is. It isn't really harmful and if you want to treat it pick up a tube metronidazole. The stuff used for yeast infections for women. 

Your girls look fine so don't worry about them.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Wow thats cool to know though. Thankyou for all the valuable information. Greatly appreciate all the help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luckily we've got a couple around here that are jam packed with good information about the birds and their health.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It might or might not be Favus, a fungus. I've seen worse cases of it. It can spread from one bird to another and to humans as well. Treatment is Miconazole cream. (That's what Robin meant to say) Wear disposable gloves when applying it.


----------

